

Ejabberd 2.1.0 released. - garethfleming
http://www.process-one.net/en/blogs/article/ejabberd_2.1.0_finally_released/

======
clemesha
Anyone using Ejabberd's HTTP-Bind (BOSH) functionality? In particular, is
anyone using it in combination with Strophe?

Right now I'm using Strophe+Punjab for a project but I'm thinking it might be
worth cutting out the Punjab dependency.

(Just for reference, the very awesome Strophe:
<http://code.stanziq.com/strophe> and Punjab: <http://code.stanziq.com/punjab>
)

~~~
futuremint
Yep, contracting for a company that has been using HTTP-Bind in Ejabberd for
almost 2 years now.

The previous version of the product used JSJaC, which was garbage (I can go
into details if you want, but its involved).

The product currently uses Strophe and we have a chat UI built with that. We
just proxy a domain path through to port 5280 on the ejabberd server and it
works like a champ.

Http-bind has been working better this year. Last year when Firefox 3 was
released, it was doing something weird with the XML it generated that crashed
the http-bind processes occasionally. I believe ProcessOne fixed that in one
of the releases last summer.

~~~
clemesha
Great to hear, thanks for the reply. I've had a good experience with Strophe
(never tried JSJaC), and the future of it is looking really bright. The lead
developer of Strophe, Jack Moffitt, has been creating a jQuery-inspired plugin
system for it, which will be awesome.

